# Love it



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice weather out.....watched the Vikes play the way they are supposed to play and then quick turn the channel and watch the Pukers lose in OT. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Should be a big game next Sunday at the Dome.Only problem is I will most likely be deer hunting.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

You're supposed to be done deer hunting on Saturday :lol: :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> watched the Vikes play the way they are supposed to play


Exactly what I was thinking. I won't even get into talking about Berrian and AP today, but Chester sure deserved some Texas sized props today on some major key plays!! Memorable quote of the day, "Fraizier's letting his hounds out today."  ARodg might have to sleep w/ the nightlight on this week. 8)

Jared Allen is one hard-working SOB. Gotta love the effort on every single snap. :beer:

It's only opening weekend.......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ref said:


> You're supposed to be done deer hunting on Saturday :lol: :lol:


I plan on being finished......but then it's help the others or you don't get asked to come back.  

Vikes played the Pukers last year on opening weekend and I was out helping the rest of the group.You won't be watching it either. 

And to make it even better.....The Cowpies got hammered.Now that is a team in disarray.No way Owens doesn't start mouthing off.


----------

